# call of duty world at war not starting!!



## wright0776 (Mar 26, 2009)

When i try to start Call of Duty World at War, the intro plays and then it goes to to the profile page and crashes before i can do anything. An error message says 

ERROR: Could not find zone 'C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty - World at War\zone\english\patch.ff

and the console says:

.........................................................................................no accounts found 
Save Message First Frame Shown: 8092


ERROR: Could not find zone 'C:\Program Files\Activision\Call of Duty - World at War\zone\english\patch.ff'

please help!!!!!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello wright0776 and welcome to TSF

have you installed any patch lately?
it seems that it's a corrupted installation
download Revo uninstaller from my sig and use it to remove the game and follow the instructions from Revo to remove all the game remaining in the registry and in your HDD, then restart your PC and install the game again, try it before patching up the game and see if it works, if it does work, install the patch and try again.

and also please post your full PC Specs


----------

